# how many of us...



## QuintinsMommy

are from canada?


----------



## unconditional

I AMMMM .. but i think you know that, eh? ;) :lol:


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Me, but you know that :winkwink:


- SASKATCHEWAN.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

woo Ontario here
we need to start a group :haha:


----------



## unconditional

Saskatchewan over here, aha.


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

I'm going to come visit you, Romebot.


----------



## Mii

Meee :happydance: Im an ontario-in


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Can I ask a question about Canada? :)

Does lots of canada speak french or only some? I met a couple with a kid on holiday once and they spoke english but she spoke french :shrug:

I think its canada, not sure! I'm sure it is lol


----------



## JadeBaby75

I'm not from there but I will say my celebrity crush is. Lol.


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

EllaAndLyla said:


> Can I ask a question about Canada? :)
> 
> Does lots of canada speak french or only some? I met a couple with a kid on holiday once and they spoke english but she spoke french :shrug:
> 
> I think its canada, not sure! I'm sure it is lol

Not all of us do, for me, i know none. 
Some of us french is our first language tho, not me!


----------



## Mii

EllaAndLyla said:


> Can I ask a question about Canada? :)
> 
> Does lots of canada speak french or only some? I met a couple with a kid on holiday once and they spoke english but she spoke french :shrug:
> 
> I think its canada, not sure! I'm sure it is lol

Depends on where the person is from in canada I guess? Lol Im french-canadian (was born in Quebec) buuut I dont speak french anymore :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EllaAndLyla said:


> Can I ask a question about Canada? :)
> 
> Does lots of canada speak french or only some? I met a couple with a kid on holiday once and they spoke english but she spoke french :shrug:
> 
> I think its canada, not sure! I'm sure it is lol

I know a very small amount of french
but the city I live in is very french and library is half french books and half english books


----------



## QuintinsMommy

JadeBaby75 said:


> I'm not from there but I will say my celebrity crush is. Lol.

who ?


----------



## hot tea

I am. I am from British Columbia - off the coast on Vancouver Island.


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

callie bless her , she doesnt come on much , shes from BC :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i know i never see her on anymore!


----------



## AriannasMama

QuintinsMommy said:


> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not from there but I will say my celebrity crush is. Lol.
> 
> who ?Click to expand...

Drake?:winkwink:


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Rome - i know, she comes on , but SO rarely. We text tho, so i get my fix !


----------



## QuintinsMommy

AriannasMama said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not from there but I will say my celebrity crush is. Lol.
> 
> who ?Click to expand...
> 
> Drake?:winkwink:Click to expand...

oh you mean jimmy from degrassi :haha:


----------



## lizardbreath

Oh oh pick me lol I'm an Ontario lady all the way


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:happydance:


----------



## Lanna

Woohoo go Canada!! 

I'm from Ontarioooooo :happydance:


----------



## unconditional

I miss ontariooooooo


----------



## hot tea

Pfft ontario suxxxx nyah nyah


----------



## JadeBaby75

QuintinsMommy said:


> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not from there but I will say my celebrity crush is. Lol.
> 
> who ?Click to expand...

Drake!!!! Loved him on degrassi which use to be my favorite show. Now I love him even more. Idk y but he seems sooooo sexy to me! Is he as popular there as he is here?


----------



## JadeBaby75

AriannasMama said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not from there but I will say my celebrity crush is. Lol.
> 
> who ?Click to expand...
> 
> Drake?:winkwink:Click to expand...

Lol. How did you know???? :haha:


----------



## Mei190

I am seriously jealous of you Canada girls! I miss being in Canada. 

I used to live in New Brunswick :winkwink:


----------



## Bexxx

My little sister is obsessed with Canada. It's weird.

I'm meant to be moving there in like 4/5 years.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Bexxx said:


> My little sister is obsessed with Canada. It's weird.
> 
> I'm meant to be moving there in like 4/5 years.

what do you like about canada?


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I want to move to Canada, I think it would be my perfect place to live :)


----------



## Tanara

_Mee  I'm from Alberta Though ( I love it here! )




Originally Posted by EllaAndLyla 
Can I ask a question about Canada? 

Does lots of canada speak french or only some? I met a couple with a kid on holiday once and they spoke english but she spoke french 

I think its canada, not sure! I'm sure it is lolClick to expand...

I speak a tiny bit of French and can understand some, My best friend was from Quebec. I also Understand some Dutch, my fathers from Fries-land (near Amsterdam.) And English. Almost everyone I know can speak a little of another language. My OH knows a little Japanese and Spanish lol_


----------



## QuintinsMommy

woo there is way more Canadians then there use to be


----------



## xCookieDough

*I'd love to live in Canada!  Englands rubbish!*


----------



## xCookieDough

*^ And America, Canada and USA seems SO much better to live than UK! Jealous much!*


----------



## hot tea

I would hate to live in the US, because their government is so messed up. 

Canada is alright. I guess. For a person who has aspirations, Canada is too vast to really delve into. That's why I am moving to The Netherlands in January. Amazing culture, wealthy little country, bilingual, and small enough to have a taste of different living without having to take a plane. 

Canada is only bilingual in Quebec as far as I know. Very few people outside of said area are, and it is certainly not required. Our education system sucks balls.


----------



## Desi's_lost

hot tea said:


> I would hate to live in the US, because their government is so messed up.
> 
> Canada is alright. I guess. For a person who has aspirations, Canada is too vast to really delve into. That's why I am moving to The Netherlands in January. Amazing culture, wealthy little country, bilingual, and small enough to have a taste of different living without having to take a plane.
> 
> Canada is only bilingual in Quebec as far as I know. Very few people outside of said area are, and it is certainly not required. Our education system sucks balls.

As an American I can vouch for that. Gov't is so ass backwards. Nothing wrong with having the income split 99% and 1%...us damn 99% are just envious leeches...


----------



## hot tea

TBH I just wanna GTFO of North America as fast as possible. We are nothing but a load of fat, greedy trouble makers. Not talking fat on food (though we are that as well) but in our lifestyles.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hot tea said:


> I would hate to live in the US, because their government is so messed up.
> 
> Canada is alright. I guess. For a person who has aspirations, Canada is too vast to really delve into. That's why I am moving to The Netherlands in January. Amazing culture, wealthy little country, bilingual, and small enough to have a taste of different living without having to take a plane.
> 
> Canada is only bilingual in Quebec as far as I know. Very few people outside of said area are, and it is certainly not required. Our education system sucks balls.

I dont live in Quebec but here in ontario we have english and french schools 
library has english and french books, and you have to take french class from grade 1 through 9 here.
i have been to toddler programs that teach french


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hot tea said:


> TBH I just wanna GTFO of North America as fast as possible. We are nothing but a load of fat, greedy trouble makers. Not talking fat on food (though we are that as well) but in our lifestyles.

its called being human.


----------



## Tanara

_Honestly I think everyone is greedy everywhere.. I mean I dont think Canada is any more greedy than the USA, Netherlands OR any other country for that matter. Everyone wants to live in a nice house with nice things and a nice vehicle  I know we aspire to have all of that one day. I dont think I'm a really greedy person.
_


----------



## Desi's_lost

I think there is a difference between wanting a nice house, nice car, nice job and wanting a nice house, a summer beach house, a vacation house in the mountains, a yacht, a boat, and jet, etc. 
Sadly for the majority of people the American dream is to live just above the poverty line because of the greedy *******s at the top. Who see nothing wrong with having all the money.


----------



## hot tea

Have any of you ever been exposed to different cultures for a longer period of time? Obviously it is in the human nature to be greedy, but in North America we are bred to think this is okay. I have lived overseas for extended periods of time, and my OH Is Dutch, born and raised in Amsterdam. He is amazed and disgusted by our lifestyles, and I am inclined to agree. 

North America is the consumerist nation. That is just fact. Yes, other parts of the world echo that - but we boast the highest rates of fat and lazy living.

Also we are all taught french at one point or another - but it is a pathetic attempt and very few people are actually fluent or close enough to be classified as bilingual.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Desi's_lost said:


> I think there is a difference between wanting a nice house, nice car, nice job and wanting a nice house, a summer beach house, a vacation house in the mountains, a yacht, a boat, and jet, etc.
> Sadly for the majority of people the American dream is to live just above the poverty line because of the greedy *******s at the top. Who see nothing wrong with having all the money.

because 1% of the population is that greedy means all north america is greedy? no.


----------



## kimmy04

I was born and raised in Vancouver, B.C. Moved to Kamloops B.C right after the Olympics and plan on raising my son in Kamloops, absolutely love it here.


----------



## hot tea

We live very consuming lifestyles. I would say the majority are very greedy. Not to fault of their own, since they are groomed to live that way - but North America is about more, more, more. Bigger is better in America. We supersize our lifestyles. Every corner you turn there is a mcdonalds, a starbucks, a tim hortons. Everyone is walking around with a 20 oz paper coffee cup with a mocha latte frothing around. Everyone wants that two story house with the paperthin walls and the luxury of a car they can drive for no reason. It is a part of our very culture. We see it on TV.

Emiel (OH) said to me that walking around our suburbs is like walking around in a movie set. He said he almost expects Mickey Mouse to walk right by. It is hard for him to understand real people live like we do. It is just very, very different there...


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hot tea said:


> Have any of you ever been exposed to different cultures for a longer period of time? Obviously it is in the human nature to be greedy, but in North America we are bred to think this is okay. I have lived overseas for extended periods of time, and my OH Is Dutch, born and raised in Amsterdam. He is amazed and disgusted by our lifestyles, and I am inclined to agree.
> 
> North America is the consumerist nation. That is just fact. Yes, other parts of the world echo that - but we boast the highest rates of fat and lazy living.
> 
> Also we are all taught french at one point or another - but it is a pathetic attempt and very few people are actually fluent or close enough to be classified as bilingual.

why would they force us to be speak french? canada has two official because are government is run in both french and english and our governor general is french every other 5 years. RMCP also have to speak french and english .
:haha: Im sure there are MANY Canadians who can not speak english


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I am in Canada. BC right out side of Vancouver.
I love it here!


----------



## hot tea

Really? You think so??? I think that those who can't speak english is the vast minority. I have never known an RCMP officer who could speak french - they can hardly speak english even they are so daft, lol.


----------



## Desi's_lost

QuintinsMommy said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> I think there is a difference between wanting a nice house, nice car, nice job and wanting a nice house, a summer beach house, a vacation house in the mountains, a yacht, a boat, and jet, etc.
> Sadly for the majority of people the American dream is to live just above the poverty line because of the greedy *******s at the top. Who see nothing wrong with having all the money.
> 
> because 1% of the population is that greedy means all north america is greedy? no.Click to expand...

Well, yes and no. its all perception, isnt it?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hot tea said:


> We live very consuming lifestyles. I would say the majority are very greedy. Not to fault of their own, since they are groomed to live that way - but North America is about more, more, more. Bigger is better in America. We supersize our lifestyles. Every corner you turn there is a mcdonalds, a starbucks, a tim hortons. Everyone is walking around with a 20 oz paper coffee cup with a mocha latte frothing around. Everyone wants that two story house with the paperthin walls and the luxury of a car they can drive for no reason. It is a part of our very culture. We see it on TV.
> 
> Emiel (OH) said to me that walking around our suburbs is like walking around in a movie set. He said he almost expects Mickey Mouse to walk right by. It is hard for him to understand real people live like we do. It is just very, very different there...

I dont think fast food is just a trend in north america :dohh:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Desi's_lost said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> I think there is a difference between wanting a nice house, nice car, nice job and wanting a nice house, a summer beach house, a vacation house in the mountains, a yacht, a boat, and jet, etc.
> Sadly for the majority of people the American dream is to live just above the poverty line because of the greedy *******s at the top. Who see nothing wrong with having all the money.
> 
> because 1% of the population is that greedy means all north america is greedy? no.Click to expand...
> 
> Well, yes and no. its all perception, isnt it?Click to expand...

no its really not. its about facts.


----------



## hot tea

Obviously fast food is in most western countries. I never said it wasn't. But please note where all the fast food is coming from. These huge chains generally originate from the US specifically.


----------



## Desi's_lost

QuintinsMommy said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> I think there is a difference between wanting a nice house, nice car, nice job and wanting a nice house, a summer beach house, a vacation house in the mountains, a yacht, a boat, and jet, etc.
> Sadly for the majority of people the American dream is to live just above the poverty line because of the greedy *******s at the top. Who see nothing wrong with having all the money.
> 
> because 1% of the population is that greedy means all north america is greedy? no.Click to expand...
> 
> Well, yes and no. its all perception, isnt it?Click to expand...
> 
> no its really not. its about facts.Click to expand...


Let me try to explain. To a poverty stricken African woman who doesnt even know what the internet is, wouldnt you seem greedy? Seeing you have enough food, medical care, luxuries while she doesnt?

And to us a trust fund baby who has three cars, never worked a day in their life, etc who exports his company to China to save money, wouldnt that seem greedy to us?

Perspectives.


----------



## hot tea

QuintinsMommy said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> I think there is a difference between wanting a nice house, nice car, nice job and wanting a nice house, a summer beach house, a vacation house in the mountains, a yacht, a boat, and jet, etc.
> Sadly for the majority of people the American dream is to live just above the poverty line because of the greedy *******s at the top. Who see nothing wrong with having all the money.
> 
> because 1% of the population is that greedy means all north america is greedy? no.Click to expand...
> 
> Well, yes and no. its all perception, isnt it?Click to expand...
> 
> no its really not. its about facts.Click to expand...

To be frank with you, I don't think you know very many facts when it comes to the rate of our consuming. :shrug: We are admired for our big, bright, clean cut looking lifestyles. We are the place where dreams come true - well, that is what we are marketed as. 

For example, YES fast food is everywhere, but we have the most consmers of fast food. We are literally nearly the fattest nation. We are not the only consumers, but we are the biggest. Is that not a great example of our greed?

Look at Walmart. Look at these huge businesses.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hot tea said:


> Obviously fast food is in most western countries. I never said it wasn't. But please note where all the fast food is coming from. These huge chains generally originate from the US specifically.

so does alot of movies , clothing brands, etc...
america is very influential on the world 

North America is an amazing place to live and I have so many freedoms


----------



## purple_kiwi

Im from Canada! ahah Rome should know I see her every now and then lol... I see no reason to turn a thread asking if people are Canadian into one comparing countries and in general being completely ignorant of any of the good Canada is for any one else but how much you hate it yourself because you rather not live here.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hot tea said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> I think there is a difference between wanting a nice house, nice car, nice job and wanting a nice house, a summer beach house, a vacation house in the mountains, a yacht, a boat, and jet, etc.
> Sadly for the majority of people the American dream is to live just above the poverty line because of the greedy *******s at the top. Who see nothing wrong with having all the money.
> 
> because 1% of the population is that greedy means all north america is greedy? no.Click to expand...
> 
> Well, yes and no. its all perception, isnt it?Click to expand...
> 
> no its really not. its about facts.Click to expand...
> 
> To be frank with you, I don't think you know very many facts when it comes to the rate of our consuming. :shrug: We are admired for our big, bright, clean cut looking lifestyles. We are the place where dreams come true - well, that is what we are marketed as.
> 
> For example, YES fast food is everywhere, but we have the most consmers of fast food. We are literally nearly the fattest nation. We are not the only consumers, but we are the biggest. Is that not a great example of our greed?
> 
> Look at Walmart. Look at these huge businesses.Click to expand...

the UK has huge businesses too .asda


----------



## hot tea

QuintinsMommy said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Obviously fast food is in most western countries. I never said it wasn't. But please note where all the fast food is coming from. These huge chains generally originate from the US specifically.
> 
> so does alot of movies , clothing brands, etc...
> america is very influential on the world
> 
> North America is an amazing place to live and I have so many freedomsClick to expand...

I think that all of those things you mentioned are what take away our freedom of thought. I think we have very few real freedoms, we just have the illusion of it. 

I am not being completely ignorant of all that is good in canada, lol. It is a beautiful country. I love our mountains and our nature. I loved growing up on wild land.


----------



## hot tea

QuintinsMommy said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> I think there is a difference between wanting a nice house, nice car, nice job and wanting a nice house, a summer beach house, a vacation house in the mountains, a yacht, a boat, and jet, etc.
> Sadly for the majority of people the American dream is to live just above the poverty line because of the greedy *******s at the top. Who see nothing wrong with having all the money.
> 
> because 1% of the population is that greedy means all north america is greedy? no.Click to expand...
> 
> Well, yes and no. its all perception, isnt it?Click to expand...
> 
> no its really not. its about facts.Click to expand...
> 
> To be frank with you, I don't think you know very many facts when it comes to the rate of our consuming. :shrug: We are admired for our big, bright, clean cut looking lifestyles. We are the place where dreams come true - well, that is what we are marketed as.
> 
> For example, YES fast food is everywhere, but we have the most consmers of fast food. We are literally nearly the fattest nation. We are not the only consumers, but we are the biggest. Is that not a great example of our greed?
> 
> Look at Walmart. Look at these huge businesses.Click to expand...
> 
> the UK has huge businesses too .asdaClick to expand...

:dohh:

As I said, we all consume. But NA is the greediest nation of all. And that IS fact.


----------



## Desi's_lost

QuintinsMommy said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Obviously fast food is in most western countries. I never said it wasn't. But please note where all the fast food is coming from. These huge chains generally originate from the US specifically.
> 
> so does alot of movies , clothing brands, etc...
> america is very influential on the world
> 
> North America is an amazing place to live and I have so many freedomsClick to expand...

So true. The freedom to be swindled for all your worth, nickle and dimed to death by big greedy companies who are allowed to have privacy policies written in lawyers gargin....
Meh, i'm really not a fan of North America.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hot tea said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Obviously fast food is in most western countries. I never said it wasn't. But please note where all the fast food is coming from. These huge chains generally originate from the US specifically.
> 
> so does alot of movies , clothing brands, etc...
> america is very influential on the world
> 
> North America is an amazing place to live and I have so many freedomsClick to expand...
> 
> I think that all of those things you mentioned are what take away our freedom of thought. I think we have very few real freedoms, we just have the illusion of it.
> 
> I am not being completely ignorant of all that is good in canada, lol. It is a beautiful country. I love our mountains and our nature. I loved growing up on wild land.Click to expand...

Im free to marry who I want, I free to not marry who I want , I free to have a child without a father , Im free to wear what I want , Im free to have anal sex if i please and not go to jail for YEARS! , Im free to not live with a man and to not live with my parents.I am free to have my own religion and beliefs

these are freedoms not all woman or people have.


----------



## Desi's_lost

I mean dont get me wrong, I was lucky to be born here and with all that I have but the bottom line is the constitution is barely even being followed anymore... first like is 'we the people' but yet some how we're split 99/1...how could that make sense. 

/rant lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I think north america is alot better then alot of places to live? is it the best no but its not that awful


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Desi's_lost said:


> I mean dont get me wrong, I was lucky to be born here and with all that I have but the bottom line is the constitution is barely even being followed anymore... first like is 'we the people' but yet some how we're split 99/1...how could that make sense.
> 
> /rant lol

i have no idea? i no nothing about what the american constitution says


----------



## Desi's_lost

QuintinsMommy said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Obviously fast food is in most western countries. I never said it wasn't. But please note where all the fast food is coming from. These huge chains generally originate from the US specifically.
> 
> so does alot of movies , clothing brands, etc...
> america is very influential on the world
> 
> North America is an amazing place to live and I have so many freedomsClick to expand...
> 
> I think that all of those things you mentioned are what take away our freedom of thought. I think we have very few real freedoms, we just have the illusion of it.
> 
> I am not being completely ignorant of all that is good in canada, lol. It is a beautiful country. I love our mountains and our nature. I loved growing up on wild land.Click to expand...
> 
> Im free to marry who I want, I free to not marry who I want , I free to have a child without a father , Im free to wear what I want , Im free to have anal sex if i please and not go to jail for YEARS! , Im free to not live with a man and to not live with my parents.I am free to have my own religion and beliefs
> 
> these are freedoms not all woman or people have.Click to expand...

Actually in most of the US gay marriage is illegal...those are a few things, and things you can find in many places.


----------



## Desi's_lost

QuintinsMommy said:


> I think north america is alot better then alot of places to live? is it the best no but its not that awful

Depends on how you define awful...


----------



## hot tea

You are not free to marry whoever you want in many places in NA.
You are not free to wear what you want, specificially relating to the below vvv
You are not even free to believe in your own religion without great ridicule at times.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Im talking about canada. what this thread is about


----------



## hot tea

Desi's_lost said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> I think north america is alot better then alot of places to live? is it the best no but its not that awful
> 
> Depends on how you define awful...Click to expand...

Agreed, haha.

There is worse places to live, like starving somewhere in africa. But you know what? Those people are damn more deserving of what we have than we are. At least there would be a level of appreciation. And I highly doubt they give a damn about designer clothes and movie stars.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Desi's_lost said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> I think north america is alot better then alot of places to live? is it the best no but its not that awful
> 
> Depends on how you define awful...Click to expand...

aw·ful (ôfl)
adj.
1. Extremely bad or unpleasant; terrible: had an awful day at the office.


----------



## Desi's_lost

QuintinsMommy said:


> Im talking about canada. what this thread is about

Pretty sure North America as a whole was being discussed.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Awful describes most first world gov'ts.


----------



## hot tea

QuintinsMommy said:


> Im talking about canada. what this thread is about

...

...

Totally, eh? 
:blush:

So has anyone been to vancouver island????


----------



## hot tea

I guess I should add on a less aggressive level that I do love Canada for a couple of reasons.

As I said, our nature. It is stunning. I am lucky enough to live on an island - surfing, snowboarding, hiking... All these things are literally at your fingertips. I got to grow up on forest land. In the summer, I got to swim in our river underneath a WATERFALL. That was like, "o ye, no big deal yo, I have a waterfall". How many people are lucky enough to say that???


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Desi's_lost said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> Im talking about canada. what this thread is about
> 
> Pretty sure North America as a whole was being discussed.Click to expand...

nope I made this thread Im pretty sure it was about who lives in canada :thumbup:


----------



## x__amour

Just wanted to pop in here and say, Tiffany...

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Desi's_lost

QuintinsMommy said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Obviously fast food is in most western countries. I never said it wasn't. But please note where all the fast food is coming from. These huge chains generally originate from the US specifically.
> 
> so does alot of movies , clothing brands, etc...
> america is very influential on the world
> 
> *North America is an amazing place to live and I have so many freedoms*Click to expand...
> 
> I think that all of those things you mentioned are what take away our freedom of thought. I think we have very few real freedoms, we just have the illusion of it.
> 
> I am not being completely ignorant of all that is good in canada, lol. It is a beautiful country. I love our mountains and our nature. I loved growing up on wild land.Click to expand...
> 
> Im free to marry who I want, I free to not marry who I want , I free to have a child without a father , Im free to wear what I want , Im free to have anal sex if i please and not go to jail for YEARS! , Im free to not live with a man and to not live with my parents.I am free to have my own religion and beliefs
> 
> these are freedoms not all woman or people have.Click to expand...

Bolded :winkwink:


----------



## Desi's_lost

hot tea said:


> I guess I should add on a less aggressive level that I do love Canada for a couple of reasons.
> 
> As I said, our nature. It is stunning. I am lucky enough to live on an island - surfing, snowboarding, hiking... All these things are literally at your fingertips. I got to grow up on forest land. In the summer, I got to swim in our river underneath a WATERFALL. That was like, "o ye, no big deal yo, I have a waterfall". How many people are lucky enough to say that???

I want a waterfall!

Omg, Gackt has an artificial waterfall in his room! Though its to do with regulating the humidity in the room.
Maybe one day i'll see it. Life goal. :winkwink:
Sorry, wayyyy OT


----------



## hot tea

x__amour said:


> Just wanted to pop in here and say, Tiffany...
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Eeeep. Thanks!!!! I am actually jumpy and nervous and chattery mostly because my midwife has offered to come over and break my waters for me tonight, and I don't know if I wanna do it or not. She is going to give me another sweep tomorroe morning if I choose not to...


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Desi's_lost said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Obviously fast food is in most western countries. I never said it wasn't. But please note where all the fast food is coming from. These huge chains generally originate from the US specifically.
> 
> so does alot of movies , clothing brands, etc...
> america is very influential on the world
> 
> *North America is an amazing place to live and I have so many freedoms*Click to expand...
> 
> I think that all of those things you mentioned are what take away our freedom of thought. I think we have very few real freedoms, we just have the illusion of it.
> 
> I am not being completely ignorant of all that is good in canada, lol. It is a beautiful country. I love our mountains and our nature. I loved growing up on wild land.Click to expand...
> 
> Im free to marry who I want, I free to not marry who I want , I free to have a child without a father , Im free to wear what I want , Im free to have anal sex if i please and not go to jail for YEARS! , Im free to not live with a man and to not live with my parents.I am free to have my own religion and beliefs
> 
> these are freedoms not all woman or people have.Click to expand...
> 
> Bolded :winkwink:Click to expand...

okay sorry north america is great place to live and we are all lucky to live here
it could be alot worse
but I prefer my Canadian rights over american rights.


----------



## Desi's_lost

QuintinsMommy said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Obviously fast food is in most western countries. I never said it wasn't. But please note where all the fast food is coming from. These huge chains generally originate from the US specifically.
> 
> so does alot of movies , clothing brands, etc...
> america is very influential on the world
> 
> *North America is an amazing place to live and I have so many freedoms*Click to expand...
> 
> I think that all of those things you mentioned are what take away our freedom of thought. I think we have very few real freedoms, we just have the illusion of it.
> 
> I am not being completely ignorant of all that is good in canada, lol. It is a beautiful country. I love our mountains and our nature. I loved growing up on wild land.Click to expand...
> 
> Im free to marry who I want, I free to not marry who I want , I free to have a child without a father , Im free to wear what I want , Im free to have anal sex if i please and not go to jail for YEARS! , Im free to not live with a man and to not live with my parents.I am free to have my own religion and beliefs
> 
> these are freedoms not all woman or people have.Click to expand...
> 
> Bolded :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> okay sorry north america is great place to live and we are all lucky to live here
> it could be alot worse
> but I prefer my Canadian rights over american rights.Click to expand...

I cant say for sure, but i prolly agree with you. :haha:


----------



## hot tea

Canada is a bit better than the US for sure.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

okay so we all agree canada is better then some places in the world? 
so I win.


----------



## hot tea

Canada has the best ganja............


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:haha: drugs are bad.


----------



## hot tea

I KNOW. I was just stating more facts! US has Mcdonalds, Canada has good pot. IT IS THAT SIMPLE.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i think its cause the states have stricter drug laws?


----------



## Desi's_lost

QuintinsMommy said:


> i think its cause the states have stricter drug laws?

thats another thing about the US, if a woman is caught with drugs, auto jail time. yet a guy will get off with community service and probation. :wacko:


----------



## hot tea

Here the cops just take the stuff away and smoke it themselves. Hence the donuts...


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hot tea said:


> Here the cops just take the stuff away and smoke it themselves. Hence the donuts...

im in school to be a police officer:haha:


----------



## hot tea

That's hot.

See, male police officers make me imagine an overweight, slightly balding man. A police woman makes me imagine some fit lady in control.

I am just as bad as the rest...


----------



## KaceysMummy

Sorry to jump in, but is it bad that I saw this thread and thought of this :)...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKUDRW9EA2c

I love Canada!! x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:haha:


----------



## lb

I'm going to move in with Melissa xD


----------



## QuintinsMommy

laurenburch said:


> I'm going to move in with Melissa xD

me too :thumbup:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Desi's_lost said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> I think there is a difference between wanting a nice house, nice car, nice job and wanting a nice house, a summer beach house, a vacation house in the mountains, a yacht, a boat, and jet, etc.
> Sadly for the majority of people the American dream is to live just above the poverty line because of the greedy *******s at the top. Who see nothing wrong with having all the money.
> 
> because 1% of the population is that greedy means all north america is greedy? no.Click to expand...
> 
> Well, yes and no. its all perception, isnt it?Click to expand...
> 
> no its really not. its about facts.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me try to explain. To a poverty stricken African woman who doesnt even know what the internet is, wouldnt you seem greedy? Seeing you have enough food, medical care, luxuries while she doesnt?
> 
> And to us a trust fund baby who has three cars, never worked a day in their life, etc who exports his company to China to save money, wouldnt that seem greedy to us?
> 
> Perspectives.Click to expand...

Honestly, although I am not from the US or Canada but I am from an equally 'greedy' UK, I don't think it is greed. I think SOME people are greedy, the ones who have to have things that they don't need etc. But IMO its oppurtunity, and most have the oppurtunity and the lifestyle/job to beable to afford luxuries. We may seem greedy to people in africa but if you wrapped up a yacht for example and shipped it over to a poverty stricken african woman who didn't even know what internet was then what the hell would she do with it? sail it through the sand?! lol She would most likely take it down to the sea and sail it to america so she could get oppurtunity. We are very fortunate to live how we do and although it is a very commericalised and materialistic lifestyle (for most) we should still be greatful for having the things we have and having the oppurtunity to go to uni and college and get a decent education and use it well so we can afford little luxuries. I wouldn't say that everyone is greedy, we just have easier lifestyles that enable us to treat ourselves. Anyways, the humans as a race are the same as any species, each bird wants the biggest/safest nest for their eggs, even things like sharks want to eat the best fish in the sea and travel miles and miles to get there, birds migrate in the winter to a hotter location, kind of like us going away and getting some sun aye?

Lol sorry, got a tad carried away there. x


----------



## EllaAndLyla

hot tea said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Obviously fast food is in most western countries. I never said it wasn't. But please note where all the fast food is coming from. These huge chains generally originate from the US specifically.
> 
> so does alot of movies , clothing brands, etc...
> america is very influential on the world
> 
> North America is an amazing place to live and I have so many freedomsClick to expand...
> 
> I think that all of those things you mentioned are what take away our freedom of thought. I think we have very few real freedoms, we just have the illusion of it.
> 
> I am not being completely ignorant of all that is good in canada, lol. It is a beautiful country. I love our mountains and our nature. I loved growing up on wild land.Click to expand...

I have to agree here. IMO no one is truly free, we have to follow 'rules' set in place by people who have self proclaimed importance. For example, I got a parking ticket for £130 for parking one space out of line, I was there for less than 5 minutes. Who made the woman who issued me a ticket have the right to tell me where and when I can park my car? Who gave the government the right to keep us under control with strict rules which if not followed leads to imprisonment or community service? I am not saying we should all go around killing each other and doing what the hell we like but I am saying, why does the government have the right to tell us not to? Although I am grateful we don't use violent punishment or anything, if that was the case I wouldn't have any fingers left after my shoplifting obsession a few years back!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EllaAndLyla said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Obviously fast food is in most western countries. I never said it wasn't. But please note where all the fast food is coming from. These huge chains generally originate from the US specifically.
> 
> so does alot of movies , clothing brands, etc...
> america is very influential on the world
> 
> North America is an amazing place to live and I have so many freedomsClick to expand...
> 
> I think that all of those things you mentioned are what take away our freedom of thought. I think we have very few real freedoms, we just have the illusion of it.
> 
> I am not being completely ignorant of all that is good in canada, lol. It is a beautiful country. I love our mountains and our nature. I loved growing up on wild land.Click to expand...
> 
> I have to agree here. IMO no one is truly free, we have to follow 'rules' set in place by people who have self proclaimed importance. For example, I got a parking ticket for £130 for parking one space out of line, I was there for less than 5 minutes. Who made the woman who issued me a ticket have the right to tell me where and when I can park my car? *Who gave the government the right to keep us u*nder control with strict rules which if not followed leads to imprisonment or community service? I am not saying we should all go around killing each other and doing what the hell we like but I am saying, why does the government have the right to tell us not to? Although I am grateful we don't use violent punishment or anything, if that was the case I wouldn't have any fingers left after my shoplifting obsession a few years back!Click to expand...

we did its called democracy :haha:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Democracy sucks! Anarchy all the way! Maybe if we didn't have so many rules then people wouldn't feel the need to break them! Some things are unacceptable like murder, rape, stealing etc but I think the rules should be loosened a little. My president speech would be 'Don't touch anything that isn't yours, Don't touch anyone that doesn't want to be touched, Kill someone then I kill you. Enjoy your lives my friends'


----------



## hot tea

Unfortunately without law we would live in complete anarchy. I think the major problem is I don't feel we do live in an honest democracy. Canada is better than the US, sure - but our government is corrupt.

All governments are messed up in one way or another, but think about it. Recently a man raped a one year old girl here in canada. He walked out of jail five days later.


----------



## Desi's_lost

QuintinsMommy said:


> EllaAndLyla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Obviously fast food is in most western countries. I never said it wasn't. But please note where all the fast food is coming from. These huge chains generally originate from the US specifically.
> 
> so does alot of movies , clothing brands, etc...
> america is very influential on the world
> 
> North America is an amazing place to live and I have so many freedomsClick to expand...
> 
> I think that all of those things you mentioned are what take away our freedom of thought. I think we have very few real freedoms, we just have the illusion of it.
> 
> I am not being completely ignorant of all that is good in canada, lol. It is a beautiful country. I love our mountains and our nature. I loved growing up on wild land.Click to expand...
> 
> I have to agree here. IMO no one is truly free, we have to follow 'rules' set in place by people who have self proclaimed importance. For example, I got a parking ticket for £130 for parking one space out of line, I was there for less than 5 minutes. Who made the woman who issued me a ticket have the right to tell me where and when I can park my car? *Who gave the government the right to keep us u*nder control with strict rules which if not followed leads to imprisonment or community service? I am not saying we should all go around killing each other and doing what the hell we like but I am saying, why does the government have the right to tell us not to? Although I am grateful we don't use violent punishment or anything, if that was the case I wouldn't have any fingers left after my shoplifting obsession a few years back!Click to expand...
> 
> we did its called democracy :haha:Click to expand...

Democracy in its true form does not exist.

Democracy is generally defined as a form of government in which all the people have an equal say in the decisions that affect their lives.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hot tea said:


> Unfortunately without law we would live in complete anarchy. I think the major problem is I don't feel we do live in an honest democracy. Canada is better than the US, sure - but our government is corrupt.
> 
> All governments are messed up in one way or another, but think about it. Recently a man raped a one year old girl here in canada. He walked out of jail five days later.

 thats the justice system that failed that one year old girl not a corrupt government? 
do you know the name of the man? would like to look the case up on google


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Desi's_lost said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EllaAndLyla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Obviously fast food is in most western countries. I never said it wasn't. But please note where all the fast food is coming from. These huge chains generally originate from the US specifically.
> 
> so does alot of movies , clothing brands, etc...
> america is very influential on the world
> 
> North America is an amazing place to live and I have so many freedomsClick to expand...
> 
> I think that all of those things you mentioned are what take away our freedom of thought. I think we have very few real freedoms, we just have the illusion of it.
> 
> I am not being completely ignorant of all that is good in canada, lol. It is a beautiful country. I love our mountains and our nature. I loved growing up on wild land.Click to expand...
> 
> I have to agree here. IMO no one is truly free, we have to follow 'rules' set in place by people who have self proclaimed importance. For example, I got a parking ticket for £130 for parking one space out of line, I was there for less than 5 minutes. Who made the woman who issued me a ticket have the right to tell me where and when I can park my car? *Who gave the government the right to keep us u*nder control with strict rules which if not followed leads to imprisonment or community service? I am not saying we should all go around killing each other and doing what the hell we like but I am saying, why does the government have the right to tell us not to? Although I am grateful we don't use violent punishment or anything, if that was the case I wouldn't have any fingers left after my shoplifting obsession a few years back!Click to expand...
> 
> we did its called democracy :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Democracy in its true form does not exist.
> 
> Democracy is generally defined as a form of government in which all the people have an equal say in the decisions that affect their lives.Click to expand...

thats more of a direct democracy rather then like the one we have in canada


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Hey ladies, this thread is asking if your in canada or not, if you have already awnsered or dont have anything relivent to what the OP says , no need to comment.

:thumbup:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Uhmmm if things go off topic and even the OP is involved with the ot discussion, i fail to see the problem? :thumbup:


----------



## hot tea

Me either. But in my defense, I did try and bring it back on topic!


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Desi's_lost said:


> Uhmmm if things go off topic and even the OP is involved with the ot discussion, i fail to see the problem? :thumbup:

Because she didnt want to dicuss it?


But, its done now, we dont need to discuss what the thread is NOT about. 

:thumbup: Thanks


----------



## Desi's_lost

Its a public forum..threads are allowed to go off topic. Cant say I saw anything offensive or in violation of the rules.


----------



## amygwen

LOL seriously. This thread is so off topic.


----------



## hot tea

O caaaaannnaaaaaddaaaaa!!!...


----------



## QuintinsMommy

amygwen said:


> LOL seriously. This thread is so off topic.

it could be worse we could be talking about gackt again


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Desi's_lost said:


> Its a public forum..threads are allowed to go off topic. Cant say I saw anything offensive or in violation of the rules.

Actually they arent supposed to go off topic. do you not remember what happened last time.
Im not wasting my time arguing with you....LOL.


----------



## Desi's_lost

is the next line "God shed his grace on thee?"

I feel like it is.

But wait, i'm not from Canada, does that mean im irrelevent? I've been to Maine! :winkwink:


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

QuintinsMommy said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> LOL seriously. This thread is so off topic.
> 
> it could be worse we could be talking about gackt againClick to expand...

rome-antic.... :haha::haha:


----------



## Desi's_lost

QuintinsMommy said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> LOL seriously. This thread is so off topic.
> 
> it could be worse we could be talking about gackt againClick to expand...

Woooooooooooaaaahhhh, now your treading hot water, leave my hubby be!

Melissa, this isnt me arguing. this is me talking. :thumbup:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Holy fuck when you type all in CAPS it changes to lower case or am i just insane


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

rome , i think we should just party to our JB


----------



## AirForceWife7

How does a thread asking who is from Canada turn into something like this? :haha: I wish I lived in Canada :headspin:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Come move to canada?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Y no let me talk in caps?


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

QuintinsMommy said:


> Come move to canada?

she can live w/ you me & keebear


----------



## Desi's_lost

QuintinsMommy said:


> Holy fuck when you type all in CAPS it changes to lower case or am i just insane

No, it does that. I think its a spam filter or something.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

so sad :( I cant yell


----------



## hot tea

QuintinsMommy said:


> Holy fuck when you type all in CAPS it changes to lower case or am i just insane

I tried to make O CANADA in caps and it changed for me as well.


----------



## hot tea

It worked????


----------



## Desi's_lost

As long as part of it isnt in caps it usually works. i think.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

im not yelling OH WAIT YES I AM


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

*O Canada!

Our home and native land!
True patriot love in all thy sons command.

With glowing hearts we see thee rise,
The True North strong and free!

From far and wide,
O Canada, we stand on guard for thee.

God keep our land glorious and free!
O Canada, we stand on guard for thee.

O Canada, we stand on guard for thee.*
 



Attached Files:







flag.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 0









eh.jpg
File size: 7.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## AirForceWife7

QuintinsMommy said:


> Come move to canada?

If my husband didn't belong to the government I would :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

https://theredherring.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/beaver1.jpg


----------



## Desi's_lost

Beaver! Those are so cute.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

and awesome


----------



## Tanara

Desi's_lost said:


> is the next line "God shed his grace on thee?"
> 
> I feel like it is.
> 
> But wait, i'm not from Canada, does that mean im irrelevent? I've been to Maine! :winkwink:

_Our Home And Native Land lol. 

Here.._


----------



## AriannasMama

I think I'll just buy my own island. Who wants to live with me?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

AriannasMama said:


> I think I'll just buy my own island. Who wants to live with me?

meeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

QuintinsMommy said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> I think I'll just buy my own island. Who wants to live with me?
> 
> meeeeeeeeeeeeeeClick to expand...

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Desi's_lost

i like this island plan.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> Hey ladies, this thread is asking if your in canada or not, if you have already awnsered or dont have anything relivent to what the OP says , no need to comment.
> 
> :thumbup:

Sorrrrrrrrry I get carried away!!

:coffee:


----------

